# Image Folder außerhalb einer EAR lagern?



## KaraM (13. Jul 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Anliegen:
Meine Applikation speichert Profilbilder und legt sie in einem Ornder namens Image ab. Dieser Ordner befindet sich innerhalb meiner Webschicht ( funktioniert einwandfrei ).

Meine Überlegung:
Je mehr Bilder ich speichere desto größer wird meine generierte .ear Datei und da sich die Bilder innerhalb des Projektes befinden. 

Deswegen wollte ich den Ornder im Filesystem ablegen, aber von dort aus wird die Url im Browser nicht aufgerufen.

Wüsste jemanden wie ich dieses Problem beheben könnte?

Ich nutze:
- Java EE
- EJB
- JSF


----------



## maki (13. Jul 2010)

Du  kannst zB. per web.xml einen externen Folder angeben und diesen dann im Stream-Servlet nutzen.


----------



## KaraM (13. Jul 2010)

Hi maki,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hättes du ein Beispiel code für mich wo ich mir das mal anschauen könnte.
Habe unter google nach Stream-Servlet geschaut, konnte aber nichts gescheites finden.


----------



## maki (13. Jul 2010)

Beispielcode hab ich keinen... aber wenn du nach Streamservlets googelst, bekommst du Streamservlets 
Wie man Servlet Parameter setzt und ausliest solltest du ja wissen, oder?


----------



## KaraM (13. Jul 2010)

Ich steh grad bissl aufm schlauch.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe:

1. Ich habe eine Datei xyz.jpg im Verzeichnis C://Bilder
2. Über meinen Streamservlet lade ich die datei ausm Verzeichnis und speicher sie im outputStream die ich dann als response an den browser schicke?


----------



## FArt (13. Jul 2010)

Die sauber Lösung wäre (wie hier im Forum schon öfter empfohlen wurde) ein Resource Adapter zum Filesystem.
resource adapter - Google-Suche


----------



## KaraM (14. Jul 2010)

Was spricht denn dagegen die Bilder im Glassfish Ordner docroot zu platzieren? Von dort aus sind die Dateien über den Port 8080 ebenfalls zugreifbar.


----------



## Deadalus (15. Jul 2010)

Warum nicht einfach die Bilder in der Datenbank speichern? Wäre der Weg, der mir sofort in den Sinn kommen würde wenn Bilder dynamisch angelegt werden können.


----------

